# Hi from Barcelona



## Kiski (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello everyone. Greetings from Barcelona, in full confinement due to the pandemic.
My hobby is musical composition and my main reference is Philip Glass. I work with Cubase Artist 8.5 and Kontakt 6.2.2
I hope to find good friends here.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Apr 2, 2020)

Greetings from Barcelona and welcome! 😎


----------



## sIR dORT (Apr 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Kiski!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Apr 2, 2020)

Kiski said:


> Hello everyone. Greetings from Barcelona, in full confinement due to the pandemic.
> My hobby is musical composition and my main reference is Philip Glass. I work with Cubase Artist 8.5 and Kontakt 6.2.2
> I hope to find good friends here.


Hello there,
How is Barcelona doing?

I was supposed to be there now, March 31 - Apr 4, for a project.

Now all is canceled, miss Catalunya. Best wishes from Switzerland.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 2, 2020)

Welcome! I also admire Glass. Would love to hear what you are working on. Be safe.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 2, 2020)

Glass is scoring the new Tales from the Loop show on Amazon Prime. Quite nice.


----------



## Kiski (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you all for your welcome
The situation in Barcelona is difficult but we have confidence in our Catalonia public health and the scientific community. They are giving all the efforts to protect us. The most important thing is to respect confinement. It is, today, the only reliable solution.
Be safe


----------



## Kiski (Apr 3, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Welcome! I also admire Glass. Would love to hear what you are working on. Be safe.


Hi Dr. Quest. I attach a link to my first attempt inspired by Philip Glass, 4 years ago. I would like you to bear in mind that I am an amateur composer without any regulated musical training. Hope you'll enjoy it.
Secret agent


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 3, 2020)

Kiski said:


> Hi Dr. Quest. I attach a link to my first attempt inspired by Philip Glass, 4 years ago. I would like you to bear in mind that I am an amateur composer without any regulated musical training. Hope you'll enjoy it.
> Secret agent


This does remind me of Secret Agent, you have the vibe right. It is one of my favorite scores by him. Keep making music. You have talent. Good job!


----------



## Kiski (Apr 4, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> This does remind me of Secret Agent, you have the vibe right. It is one of my favorite scores by him. Keep making music. You have talent. Good job!


Thank you. You're very kind


----------

